# Nils vs power???



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Im wanting to get a 8 inch auger this year so im prepared for erie? Im looking for opinions on the pros and cons of a nice 8" nils hand auger vs a decent power augur of some sorts???i fish mogadore alot and dont want issues with a gas power unit on that lake....i like the idea of nils being manual and no mechanical problems...opinions would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I ended last year using the 6” Nils convertible auger. It goes through the ice MUCH easier than my previous hand auger (Strike Master Lazer). However, I can’t imagine going back to cutting by hand after using a cordless drill. Might have different results with an 8”, but I would suggest giving the orange Nils a hard look.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks rooster


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

ya drill adapter on the Nils=all you would ever need


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The 8" Nils cuts just as easy as the 6 by hand and I'm sure with drill adapter it will be awesome.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

2x Rooster: I have a 6" Nils Convertible, DeWalt Cordless Drill and a Clam Plate Adaptor. Would NEVER consider going back to hand or gas auger units.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks alot for the input guys....wife wanted to know what i wanted for xmas...well now she knows...lol....she ordered the nils 8 inch convertible yesterday....so thanks again


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2016)

I have a 8 inch nils. Used it with hand handle. I made a drill adapter for a drill. Best thing I ever did! I use a milwaukee fuel v18. With the handle.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

You will be happy with the orange Nills. Just make sure you let IT do the work, do get pushy. Have the 6" and it is pretty amazing. No trouble making a spread of holes to hop around to even by hand. If the ice actually gets thick this year (i am thinking 12"+) i will take the electric drill along, but had no need for that last year.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Can't wait to use this thing....the mora 6 inch i have worked great because my son always went with me and he did the drilling....now that he's getting busier with his life i have to start drilling my own holes....the youtube videos make the nils look pretty easy...and i really like the idea of not pushing down on the auger.....thanks again guys...really helped me make a good choice on what will work best for me...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I got the blue nils convertible 2 seasons ago. Holes all day long on one battery. Being in sections is nice also. If you have 6" of ice, one section = less weight to pull and I'm all about that. Remember to run your drill in low speed or it will try to walk and not cut very efficient. On low it's like a hot knife thru butter. Your gonna love it.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Correction... I have the blue nils article trekker model.
https://redrockstore.com/2014/09/09...or-hand-cordless-drill-and-tanaka-gas-engine/


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I am looking into new augers. looking at a Eskimo propane. don't want gas (can't use them on mogadore but want something for erie too) and I will kill an electric. the new ion is interesting but to replace the battery is expensive


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

fishingful said:


> I am looking into new augers. looking at a Eskimo propane. don't want gas (can't use them on mogadore but want something for erie too) and I will kill an electric. the new ion is interesting but to replace the battery is expensive



I've had a strike master strike lite- nice
Ice gator was heavy but cut like a beast with a nils auger.- miss that auger but don't miss carrying 2 battery packs. I would get 150 holes through 12 inches of Ice.
I bought a nils Tanaka power head and 8 inch nils bit. That is easily the best auger I've ever had or used.
Just my 2cents


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

You can go with a hand nils auger on moggy. I'll cut through as fast or darn close to a propane auger.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I have a 6 inch hand auger for first ice. I am more looking at thick ice and erie. I will look into the nills.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Beleive it or not, I used my 6" Jiffy Pro4 Lite on Erie in Feb 2015. Surprisingly we never lost a fish at the hole. And we caught I'd say on average 8 pound fish with a few well over that. The key was being patient when turning their heads into the hole at the bottom of the ice. Once we got their heads turned it was game over. We probably caught 30 walleye that day and lost none at the hole. A few of the fatties barely squeezed thru but we just had them hold their breath.


----------



## walleyeRod (Jan 24, 2011)

Eskimo Propane 10 inch for erie you will love it!


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

I have a jiffy artic gas auger ten inch never had a problem on erie or green bay n it's 7 years old love it to death n I have a laser 8 inch for frist ice I wouldn't trade this set up for anything if i did up grade it would be to a jiffy propane 8 or ten inch my friends have them n there a great product as we all drill 20 to 60 holes a day if need to be as for the ion unless your old on n only plain on like 10 holes a day then there awesome but it does drain fast in really cold weather on a good day on the ion you can get 15 maybe 20 holes on ten inches of ice like I said depending on how cold it is we tested one in Wisconsin for a season


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanka for all the input....i really do appreciate it


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

with 55+ yrs of cutting holes in hardwater, NILS convertible with a cordless drill & Clam Plate is the best


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Is the clam plate an option or is it a have to have ibj?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

backfar said:


> Is the clam plate an option or is it a have to have ibj?[/QUOTE
> 
> Option: Purchase from Clam Outdoors, $79


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks ibj...hopefully it will work good without the plate....trying to keep it simple...


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

If I were you and your gonna put a $300-400 drill on it , I would get the new redesigned clam plate , that you don't have to remove the chuck of your drill . It's a gearbox driven with a 2-1 torque ratio . Then you can run larger bits if you want to and theres hardly any wear and tear on your drill like the old version .


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I went with the 9" Jiffy Propane. Love it, reason of the 9", my vexilar ultra pack fit into the 10" hole, the 9 it doesn't.. Auger is a little heavy but blows thru 20" of ice nicely, time after time. Heard they start hard in below zero conditions, well , not a problem..just my .02...


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks again for all the great input...wife ordered the nils convertible ....im sure it will work better than the 6 inch mora...


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

backfar said:


> Thanks again for all the great input...wife ordered the nils convertible ....im sure it will work better than the 6 inch mora...


Have a 7" laser and a 8" nils , both hand augers. Nils wins, no comparison.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

icebucketjohn said:


> with 55+ yrs of cutting holes in hardwater, NILS convertible with a cordless drill & Clam Plate is the best
> 
> View attachment 223958


Why the clam plate IBJ? It's designed to be used as is no?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the Jiffy pro lite propane 8" but just ordered a Niks Artic Trekker and a Milwaukee fuel drill with 2 5ah batteries so that I can choose which setup to take depending where I'm going. I watched a bunch of videos of the Nils with drills and was very impressed.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I have 


Lundy said:


> I have the Jiffy pro lite propane 8" but just ordered a Niks Artic Trekker and a Milwaukee fuel drill with 2 5ah batteries so that I can choose which setup to take depending where I'm going. I watched a bunch of videos of the Nils with drills and was very impressed.


I have the 6" Trekker the last few years now and never looked back. Remember to run your drill on low speed.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I've got the same set ups this year Lundy ! Pro4 Lite for late winter, Nils/Clam plate for early ice, mild winters. Great minds think alike buddy '


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

lovin life said:


> I've got the same set ups this year Lundy ! Pro4 Lite for late winter, Nils/Clam plate for early ice, mild winters. Great minds think alike buddy '


Now I know my choices must be pretty good!


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

It's looking great for a good report on my nils convertible after Christmas . ..I'm really looking forward to trying it out...I will definitely post my thoughts on it....thanks again for all the great advice . ...come on Mr freeze


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Definitely go power for thick ice! Two feet of hard ice like on Erie a couple years ago will "drain"(pun intended) you with a hand auger, don't care what brand it is.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm going with the cordless drill setup....should work well


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

There were some areas in 2014 my gas powered strike master was tapped out and barely cut through the ice. It needs and extension if the ice is more than 23.5". That year was awesome


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks for the advice hardwood....extension should be easy to adapt on to it...


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Just want to give an update on my new 8 inch nils auger....its absolutely the best auger I've ever used....although the ice was only 3 inchs thick....the 20v Dewalt had no problems with power....it's fast and easy to handle....thanks for all the great advice


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Which one did you get the trekker or the orange one? You will wonder why you hand cranked all this time haha.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

The orange convertible...looks like IBJ without the clam conversation....and yes...I will never hand crank a auger again....


----------

